# cool deer painting



## 3ringer (Mar 2, 2005)

I thought y'all may kick a kick out of this picture. How many deer do you see?


----------



## gabuckeye (Mar 2, 2005)

Saw that photo on Christmas cards this year.  Cool photo.


----------



## pendy (Mar 2, 2005)

How many deer are there   
I think there are three


----------



## bubbafowler (Mar 3, 2005)

i see a 10 ptr and a doe????


----------



## gabowman (Mar 6, 2005)

Shoot the doe. Let the 10 pter live another year or two.


----------

